# R33 GT-R Vspec in KN6



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi guys,

I have bought a new cam. So I have tested the camera and taken couple of photos today. I think the setting of the cam could be better 

here the pics




















































































Invidia Downpipe
Decat
Invidia RSR Catback
HKS Air Intakes
Tomei Poncams
Tomei Valve Springs
Tomei ECU @ 1,0bar
Tomei Fuel Pump
Blitz Oil Cooler
Oil Relocation Kit
Rays Volk LE37 9,5x18 offset12 
265/35 Toyo Tires
HKS Hypermaxx 
Nismo Anti Roll Bars
Tein Tie Rods
Nismo Brake Lines
Ferodo Brake Pads
Serie 3 Splitter + Cold Brake Intakes
R34 GTR Brembo Brake Calipers
Momo Race 350mm
Serie 3 Cockpiot Trimm
Greddy Profec E-01 Boostcontroller
Greddy "Grex" Shortshifter
Greddy Gear Knob
Nismo Center Gauges

it's a 1995 GTR in KN6 Dark Grey Pearl.
I'm the first owner in europe !!

at last I have made a complete oil service with Motul Competition 15W 50 + Motul 300 gearbox oil + Motul PA90 diff oil. Also I have refresh the HKS air Intake with new replacment filters.

As next I plan to mapped the car by sky engineering and to buy a bigger alloy radiator. I think about the Mishimoto Radiators. Also I need a 320kmh speedo

thank you for the interest. Opinion please

cheers


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Clean Ride! Keep it runnin'.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Car looks really nice :thumbsup:
I have just fitted a Mishimoto rad to my r33 good quality piece of kit massive improvement on the standard rad. I also fitted a new thermostat and water pump whilst i was there.

Tib


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

I also have a Mishimoto rad, very please with it, runs considerably cooler and quality is excelent. Wouldn't waste money on a koyo thats for sure!


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think the mishimoto rad is the best compromise between the expensive koyo, greddy and the cheap eBay China rads

I also have a small problem with the japspeed silenced decat. Decat hangs too low because the silenced decat is much bigger then a Standard decat or a oem cat.


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

Berlin has a few really good looking R33 GT-Rs, this one is no exception, great colour with perfectly matching rims. OEM-Xenons could be also a good addition to complete the "Series 3" look.

Out of interest, did you had another BCNR33 before that one?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

matty from newera has a Group Buy on some nice GREDDY rad

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162442-group-buy-greddy-radiators-inc-r34.html


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Roki - that is one beautiful car! Do you mind if I post up on the R33 GT-R Facebook page?

Aki


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

@ flo

Yeah I know. The serie 3 xenons are very sexy. But at the moment some other mods are more important.

This is my second bcnr33. Sometimes I still miss my first Deep Marine Blue Gtr. 
Deep Marine Blue is imho the best bcnr33 color

@ aki
Nice to see my Car on your Facebook Page. Thx


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

lovely wheels mate and the colour is a bit under rated by some.

colour looks much better in real life and i dont think the photos do it justice


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice GTR.. i like the color, maybe we see us in berlin in the future!


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

@arza

Last sunday was a cool trackday at the eurospeedway lausitzring. It was very funny.

Next saturaday is another trackday there. I try to be there but I think I will have no Time


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

anytime i would drive to the lausitzring.. never been there.. thats not good but i change it..


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks clean, nice work!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

update

yesterday I was in holland at sky engineering and jonne has mapped my car on the dyno

it was a 1300km trip for me but it was worth. jonne is a very nice and competent guy. now my car runs perfect

some pics

last service before the mapping










new ecu - apexi power fc










sky engineering workshop




























the result










446hp @ 0,95bar with 102 octane 

I think the result is very good for a stage 1 gtr. I am very happy with that

cheers

p.s.

video from the final mapping and 446hp run
https://vimeo.com/45018768


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

very great result! who mapped the gtr?


----------



## nezzi21 (Jul 7, 2012)

Colour of the wheels really suit the car.


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Time for some updates 

I made a service during the wintertime 2012/2013. Also I modified the car with some upgrade parts

- full Oem Nissan Timing Belt Kit
- upgrade coilpacks
- new NGK Iridium plugs
- 720ccm injectors
- Nismo Thermostat
- Koyo Rad
- Oem Nissan Fan 




Front and rear new Brakes
- Front DBA 4000 6x6 disc with Ferodo DS 2500
- Rear Oem Nissan disc with Ferodo DS 2500
- repainted the Brembo calipers in black...looks like brandnew 
- black BBS wheel nuts




Koyo rad is a very good uprade if you use your GTR on track. The brakes combination together with the nismo brake lines works ok on the track. Ferodo DS 2500 needs temperature

I also change the exhaust...bye bye Invidia, welcome Fujitsubo Legalis R 


In April 2013 we go with the car to Jonne from Sky-Engineering. Jonne do a remap with the new Injectors. We rev up the boost to 1.2bar and Jonne do again very good job with my car. Car run's very good for a 500HP GTR but I think I need bigger turbos 



the result



on the street with racelogic performancebox




some pics from 2013
nurburgring GP circuit










cheers


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking good mate :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

looks stunning mate.... Top work :thumbsup:


----------

